

Bay Area Girl Geek Dinner - davidw
http://www.emilychang.com/go/ehub/story/bay-area-girl-geek-dinner/

======
davidw
Obviously doesn't apply to me, but it looks like a cool opportunity for girl
geeks, and guys can go if a woman brings them along.

